# So I dug it out of the garbage can



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

and worked in it some more. I know I still have to work on getting all the a rates out. Went to 800 grit but I guess I just have to keep working on it. It is sharp(ish) still working on that also 
Guess I'll use this one around the shop 
1080 steel 
6 1/2" 
Stabilized maple Burl 





 



A little nick on spine from working on handles.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Glad you didn't quit on it. Nice save.  

P.S. We know you were actually digging for what was left of yesterday's PBJ sandwich.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Glad you didn't quit on it. Nice save.
> 
> P.S. We know you were actually digging for what was left of yesterday's PBJ sandwich.


No sir I don't quit on food. Lol I think every knife has hit the wall or the garbage can. Don't worry I may cry but I ain't giving up. To much fun and I like the burnt thumbs from grinding. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

If ya get tired of it lay'n around the shop. .......ummmm you know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 2, 2015)

You are getting a whole lot better at a rapid pace Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks good Tony. I agree with Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 3, 2015)

Good work, grasshopper! Good way you are on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 3, 2015)

Tclem said:


> and worked in it some more. I know I still have to work on getting all the a rates out. Went to 800 grit but I guess I just have to keep working on it. It is sharp(ish) still working on that also
> Guess I'll use this one around the shop
> 1080 steel
> 6 1/2"
> ...


Man that's neat !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice job Tony - I have a bunch of much worse shop knives that get used all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Tony - I have a bunch of much worse shop knives that get used all the time


Looks like I'm going to have a bunch also. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tony if they are different lengths and thickness you can hang them up for wind chimes. Just saying.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tony if they are different lengths and thickness you can hang them up for wind chimes. Just saying.


Good idea. Lol


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just trying to help Bud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmmm does this forum need someone to start a placement service for unwanted knifes. ......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 4, 2015)

We, the knife enfectees, are a bit odd, are we not?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

